# aquarium safe adhesive?



## Boomr99

I will be adding some bricks to my aquarium. I want to drill some small holes to fit some fake plants into in the brick. What can I use to hold the plastic plants into the brick, that will hold and be safe under water? Should I just use aquarium silicone? Is a regular 2 part epoxy safe once cured? Another type of glue or adhesive (hot glue gun?)

Thanks.


----------



## under_control

Just use silicone. It'll work better than the others, and will be easier to apply than epoxy would be.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

as far as I'm aware the glue gun stuff is safe

aquariums silicone is safe.

superglue is safe (it was used to close wounds during several wars...)

2 part epoxy should be safe. I have used this stuff (I bought Milliput) and had no problems, I'm not aware of any different grades of the stuff, But I do know that a lot of reef keepers use it to stick coral frags to rocks.


----------



## Toby_H

Check the labels... if it is safe for drinking water (or potable use) then it's safe for aquarium use...

GE Silicone I Window & Door is the safe silicone that is readily available... at least in the US... the Kitchen & Bath stuff has a fungicide in it that you don't want in your tank...


----------



## TNprogrammer

I tried making some rock sculptures over this past weekend for my cichlid tank with my glue gun. After about an hour, the sculptures felt very solid. Obviously, that glue hardens extremely fast. However, as I was putting them into the tank, two of them fell completely apart after hitting the water. I just don't think the bond to the rock is tight enough. One piece is still in the tank, but I'll bet it would fall apart if I tried to lift it out. I'm going to try the GE Silicone this week.


----------



## JWerner2

I like tis stuff







.

You can find many other brands of live rock epoxy and they come in different colors.


----------



## wmayes

Toby_H: I've always used Kitchen and Bath silicone to repair my aquariums and have never had a problem with water chemistry, never had an issue with wierd growing stuff, never had a fish die in any of the particular aquariums that I've had to use the stuff on. What makes you say that Kitchen and Bath is not safe? Any particular articles or new books I should buy to research this fungicide that is not safe for aquariums?

The reason I've used Kitchen and Bath is because I took it to be the safer option because of common sense. Why would anyone use Kitchen and Bath silicone fi it had a fungicide in it that was particularly harmful in situations where water was involved? Considering that baths are the most water ladened places in a home or apartment I would assume that this variety of of Silicone would go 'down the drain' (excuse the pun  ) if it caused some sort of health issue because of a fungicide. Was I way off the mark with my assumption?

Please explain - looking forward to your expertise!


----------



## JWerner2

It has more ammonia in it as well. I would consider yourself lucky IMO.

The reason why we are safe is simply because we do not live in it and have totally different inner workings than fish. Think about it. Anything that may leach out goes down the drain but in a fish tank it stays contained till we do a water change. Even then it still leaches out till the next water change.

If you do a web search you will find lots of readings on this.


----------



## wmayes

Gotcha :thumb:

I will definately consider myself lucky and am already contemplating taking my tanks apart and rebuilding/resealing them.


----------



## JWerner2

GE II windows and doors is safe but anything kitchen and bath is bad. Of course the ammonia is for curring purposes and goes away after a few weeks or when is fully cured but to my understanding it takes longer to cure how ever the ammonia is slightly safer for use to inhale if the chances of doing so occur.

Just some FYI :thumb: .


----------



## zugbug

JWerner2 said:


> GE II windows and doors is safe but anything kitchen and bath is bad. Of course the ammonia is for curring purposes and goes away after a few weeks or when is fully cured but to my understanding it takes longer to cure how ever the ammonia is slightly safer for use to inhale if the chances of doing so occur.
> Just some FYI :thumb: .


There is a whole thread on silicone and the one and only one to use is GE Silicone I.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234


----------



## JWerner2

Yes and that is where I got the info from as well as the link inside that link.


----------



## zugbug

JWerner2 said:


> Yes and that is where I got the info from as well as the link inside that link.


Kind of a long thread and I think you could come away with differant conclusions. The thing I took away was that the aquarium manufacturers use Silicone I and that it sticks to glass better that GEII. But if you can only find GEII ( sometimes hard to find GEI) its ok too.


----------



## TNprogrammer

I picked up some of the GEI yesterday at Home Depot. I'm going to be using it this week to cover a clay pot with pond rock for use as a cave structure in my tank. I think the only issue is going to be curing time, as you have to allow a bit longer than GEII.


----------



## JWerner2

To my understading its the GE I that takes longer than GE II. :-?


----------

